
5G specs announced: 20Gbps download, 1ms latency - huntermeyer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/5g-imt-2020-specs/
======
drewmate
The 1 ms latency is for a certain class of devices known that qualify for
ultra-reliable low latency communications (URLLC). According to this
presentation ([http://kom.aau.dk/~nup/2016-06-27_Yilmaz-5G%20Ultra-
reliable...](http://kom.aau.dk/~nup/2016-06-27_Yilmaz-5G%20Ultra-reliable-Low-
latency_final.pdf)) that could include applications such as factory
automation, motion control, and "the tactile Internet." I don't even want to
speculate about what that last one means...

------
awqrre
That's better then what my cable connection can achieve. too bad they stopped
improving a long time ago... the best ping that I can get is about 20ms.

